# Operating Systems >  INF driver

## vhthakor

I know about sound, video, LAN drivers. But, I do not have any idea about INF driver in my Motherboard's CD. What is INF driver ? Where can I locate it in Device Manager ? Could anybody help me ?

Vishnu Thakor

----------


## sarathi trichy

> I know about sound, video, LAN drivers. But, I do not have any idea about INF driver in my Motherboard's CD. What is INF driver ? Where can I locate it in Device Manager ? Could anybody help me ?
> 
> Vishnu Thakor


inf for  active the mother board
i think  my computer right click->manage->devicemanager->systemdevices

----------


## vhthakor

How can I locate it in Device Manager ? Please reply me in detail.

----------


## sarathi trichy

> How can I locate it in Device Manager ? Please reply me in detail.


just my suggesstin only i am not confident device manager->system device all drivers are shown

----------

